# difference between "object oriented programming"and "event-driven programming" langua



## luckybird

Hi all,

I am now confuse with "object -oriented language" and "event-driven language".If any one know the difference between them pls explain me.
Hope that hear from soon.

thank with
luckybird


----------



## Cromewell

Event driven means everything happens from an event (like a mouse click or a keypress).  Object oriented langauges interact with objects, using java as an example, say you wanted to read input from the command window: you would access the System object and ask it for input.  Object oriented languages can be event driven as well. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-oriented_programming


----------



## houssam_ballout

Object Oriented(ex Java) is the programming language where u can create ur own classes, but with event-driven and Object Programming language u can only use the already defined classes.(ex VB)


----------

